# 14 weeks old & 5.5kg - sound about right??



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We have just weighed gisgo & I am wondering about his weight as he seems a lot heavier than other puppies on here. I think he is perhaps going to be a big dog!!! 

Can any if you remember what yours weighed at this sort of age?


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Charlie was weighed on Thursday at 12 weeks and he was 2.35kgs, i think my baby boy is probably going to always be my little boy


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

loobylou said:


> Charlie was weighed on Thursday at 12 weeks and he was 2.35kgs, i think my baby boy is probably going to always be my little boy


 gisgo was over 4kg at 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a bit like how long is a piece of string Susan 
At 9 months my pup is about 7.5kg, but her brother weighs more than double that.....


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> It's a bit like how long is a piece of string Susan
> At 9 months my pup is about 7.5kg, but her brother weighs more than double that.....


Thank you! That is such a big range!! I will stop worrying and just wait and see!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha -just lok at my 2 !








Rascal ( left ) and Scamp have the same mum - blue roan english show cocker - and different dads.
Rascal weighs just under 10kg but Scamp is 21kg !!!


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Alfie is 14 weeks today and weighed in at 5.4 Kg yesterday.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

loobylou said:


> Charlie was weighed on Thursday at 12 weeks and he was 2.35kgs, i think my baby boy is probably going to always be my little boy


It certainly sounds like he'll be little. Betty is one of the smaller fully grown cockapoos at 5.2kg and she weighed 1.4kg at 8 weeks and put on about 150g to 200g a week so Charlie is similar size to what Betty was - small but perfectly formed and with a big personality to make up for her size!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Ha -just lok at my 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your two and the size difference just shows the differences in cockapoos.

Betty is nearly half Rascals weight yet Rascal is half Scamps weight!!! Scamp is the weight equivalent of four Betty's, or two Betty's and a Rascal!!! Cockapoo equations!!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds ok to me ,cockapoos are all different sizes though Buddy was really big i kept a thread Lucy and Ziggy pups and i would record Buddys weigh ins on there if you want to take a look on my page.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Ha -just lok at my 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats interesting i thought the height etc came from the mums side ,this just proves thats wrong .


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just had a look and Buddy was 6.1kg at 3 months old ,there are some photos on there also he looks so small compared to now.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Ha -just lok at my 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is a difference !
What was the difference in size between the fathers ?

We usually see the difference is due to the mum's side (but then we are comparing against one "constant" Dad's input).

Stephen x


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't mind how big Bo gets as long as I can still have her snuggled on my lap. She's 15 weeks and weighs 2.8kg so I think she may stay smallish. Her mum was a toy poodle and dainty looking and her dad is an American which I think are a bit smaller too.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Ha -just lok at my 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rascal and Scamp are just gorgeous.


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Goodness Susanb - Gisgo is a big fellow! And I think I need to up the feed as my Alfie is lagging behind his brother (Sarah's Alfie) at 4.8Kg at his 14 week weigh-in.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Luna weighed 5.1kg at 14 weeks and at 9 mths is now 10.9kg. Sounds to me like you have a perfect pup


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter is 3.9kg at almost 12 weeks


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> I don't mind how big Bo gets as long as I can still have her snuggled on my lap. She's 15 weeks and weighs 2.8kg so I think she may stay smallish. Her mum was a toy poodle and dainty looking and her dad is an American which I think are a bit smaller too.


Lottie is Bo's sister and weighed exactly the same at 15 weeks...I'm hoping she stays on the small size too....I love my cuddles.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jan 2, 2022)

Our Teddy is 14 weeks today and after just weighing him he's weighed in at 5.1kg.
He has 25g 4 x a day...we have to use a snuffle mat as he would eat it all in seconds! Mum is a sproodle and dad a cockapoo, he has huge paws! 😳







⁴


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

what I noticed is that the sizes differ so very much and Sproodles tend to be bigger. However, he is gorgeous, so there simply will be more to love!


----------



## Coolette (10 mo ago)

My little girl is 2.6kg and 14 weeks - she eats well, not sure why she is so small. Vet didnt seem concerned last week


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Coolette said:


> My little girl is 2.6kg and 14 weeks - she eats well, not sure why she is so small. Vet didnt seem concerned last week


Don't worry they vary hugely in size, Molly is around 6kg fully grown


----------

